# Conexiones audio al PC



## anukdia (Feb 4, 2008)

Buenas, tengo 2 dudas referente a conexiones de audio al pc.
la primera es que quiero montar en mi casa una especie de hilo musical, es decir la idea es poner en cada estancia unos altavoces de pc conectados al suministro electrico y sacar desde la toma de auriculares una linea que recorra todas las habitaciones para ir conectando los altavoces, creo que es factible ya que pronto empezare reformas y pasar la linea no seria molestia. y asi no necesito amplificador y dotaria a cada habitación de cierta independencia en cuestion de volumen, desconectar, etc. pero no se si a todas las toma de  la linea que sacara de la toma de auriculares de la tarjeta de sonido les llegaria suficiente señal o al ir cargando con altavoces (autoamplificados) iria perdiendo, por eso la segunda pregunta es ¿que potencia tiene la salida de auriculares?  ¿seria mas o menos como la salida de una mesa de mezcla 1 mv?
Gracias, espero me podais ayudar, no tengo mucha idea de electronica pero empiezo a hacer mis pinitos.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola.
La salida de audio de la PC, es suficiente para lo que deseas.
Pero puedes usar un amplificador, que amplificaría la salida de la PC, y así excitar los otros amplificador de cada habitación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose_chi (Feb 13, 2008)

holas que onda mira esta idea que tienes anukdia es buena, pero estoy de acuerdo con elaficionado de usar un amplificador para excitar los altavoces, ya que la salida del pc no alcanzaria para excitarlos.
saludos


----------



## anukdia (Feb 14, 2008)

y que tipo de amplificador (potencia de salida etc.) tendria que ser, creo que no puede ser muy potente ya que la señal de salida del amplificador podria perjudicar la entrada en los altavoces  hay que pensar que estos van autoamplificados.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hermano yo te aconsejo que a cada entrada de los parlantes de pc le agregies un pre-amplificador para exitar mejor a estos, ya que a mayor distancia entre la salida de audio y la entrada a los parlantes (pc), la señal pierde amplitud por asi decirlo.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola, tengo unos auriculares que soportan hasta 100mW de entrada, cuando lo conecto a un equipo de musica suenan bien pero en cualquier pc o celular suena bajo, quisiera saber cuánta potencia entrega la salida de auriculares de una pc común para saber cuánto le falta. Estoy pensando hacer un amplificador para los auriculares con un TDA2822 que llega a entregarme un poco más de 200mW a 32Ω con 9V, le colocaría un preset regulador de potencia, o 81mW con 6v en este caso no va el preset.
Gracias


----------

